# F250 Options



## paul0609 (Dec 19, 2010)

Looking at getting a newer plow truck to plow my small business parking lot and a couple of driveways. I am currently using my 1996 dodge ram 1500 reg cab long box with 8ft snow way v plow. I would like to get a f250 or 350 with a extended cab short box. While looking I came across a couple different used ones for sale one is a diesel although I really like the diesel I don't really drive many miles to justify one only about 6-10000 miles a year. I mostly just use my truck for work plowing in the winter and hauling a 5000lb trailer around. I am fine wit the 5.4 but was wondering if a V10 would make much sense I don't really pull that much and I sits alot between uses. Is the v10 require the maintenace as a diesel such as oil change costs and what not. I am not really sure what to expect any advice would be greatly appreciated. As far as milage goes it is not that big of a deal seeing that I drive it so little but something with decent mpg would be good. thanks


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

The diesel would get the best fuel economy. However with the amount of miles you drive the added costs of the mantenance, cost per gallon and the higher purchase price it will not pay for itself. The v10 and 5.4 have similiar maintenance schedules. They are practicaly identical motors other than the v10 having 2 more cylinders. The pistons are even interchangeable. The v10 has quite a bit more power and should average around 11 to 13 mpg. The 5.4 isnt much better it will do about 13to 15mpg most likely. As far as problems, exhaust manifold gaskets leaking and ignition coild are about it. If you buy a newer 3 valve 5.4l i woould recommend replacing sprkplugs every 60k. The plugs tend to break off upon removal. Its not really a big deal as there are plenty of tools that make that repair pretty easy, but its still a pain non the less. Goodluck!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

For the miles i would say the diesel isn't worth it either. How long do you plan on keeping? Re-sale on a 5.4 might be a little easier than a v10 to other buyers. Maybe not. But id try for the v10, nothing like a monster block with big power!


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree with the other forum members, as someone who doesn't drive my plow truck a lot I was faced with the same decision you had 2 times already and both times I picked a gas motor. Just look around and see what it is out there, be cautious of what you buy. The v10 is a nice motor but they are hard to find sometimes.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

For what you are doing with your truck stick with the 5.4. My V10 the best I have gotten out of it is 12.5 mpg. granted, I am running a rack with boxes and my truck weighs 8-8.5k lbs. everyday. the 5.4 is fine pulling 5k trailer. And it does get double digit mpg. I average about 9 with my truck around town. the diesel is a nice powerful engine, but for 10k miles a year you aren't really using it for what it is designed.


----------



## 7Doc (Oct 22, 2012)

Seems to me the 5.4L V8 has to work harder to do the same as the 6.8L V10 and often gets poorer fuel economy because of that. 

Maintenance is going to be the same, except you need to buy two more spark plugs, plug boots, etc. 

I never considered a V8 in a Super Cab long box pickup, never considered a diesel either though either.

I turn 10-12 mpg reliably, which isn't exactly good. 14-16 on the long highway hauls according to the digital readout.


----------

